# Lost Dual Boot, Cant Reinstall Moboot, Cant Uninstall Android



## yoda (Nov 6, 2011)

Like many other i lost my dual boot when my TP updated to 3.0.4. I has some issue with android hanging at the cymod loop before it updated anyway. I've read acouple of threads on here and on other sites regarding putting moboot back into the cminstaller file and reinstalling It. But i am having issues, it wont install! It just stays on the usb screen and never loads android/moboot. I've waited as long as 30 minutes to see if it will reboot into android and nothing. This is the install tutorial that i used to put android on my tp.

http://www.youtube.c...o&v=C-e0ajNQ8a4

I just wanted to uninstall android and start over from scratch so i used this uninstall guide(below) to try to uninstall android.I follow this guide to a T and it just stayed at the usb screen and never reboot/uninstall(waited 30 min). I cant boot into android and I cant uninstall android to start off from scratch.

http://rootzwiki.com...__fromsearch__1


----------



## acxyvb (Nov 6, 2011)

something you might want to try:

Follow the instructions and copy the installer zip files to the USB drive/cminstall, but then, instead of running "novacom boot mem:// ACMEInstaller", extract the ClockworkMod zip, open a command prompt and 'cd' all the way to the extracted location, and then run "novacom boot mem:// < uImage.Clockworkmod" This brings you to the recovery menu, where you can reinstall CM7 and/or restore a nandroid backup.


----------



## yoda (Nov 6, 2011)

acxyvb said:


> something you might want to try:
> 
> Follow the instructions and copy the installer zip files to the USB drive/cminstall, but then, instead of running "novacom boot mem:// ACMEInstaller", extract the ClockworkMod zip, open a command prompt and 'cd' all the way to the extracted location, and then run "novacom boot mem:// < uImage.Clockworkmod" This brings you to the recovery menu, where you can reinstall CM7 and/or restore a nandroid backup.


I will try this tonight.


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

yoda said:


> But i am having issues, it wont install! It just stays on the usb screen and never loads android/moboot. I've waited as long as 30 minutes to see if it will reboot into android and nothing.


The "usb symbol does not go away after novacom" command (and no error from novacom of course) means that the ACMEInstaller you use is somehow corrupted or you forgot to unzip it or something along those lines.
Try downloading it again for example


----------



## yoda (Nov 6, 2011)

I've tried both suggestions and nothing seems to work. It just hangs on the usb symbol regardless of what i try to do. Ive redownloaded all of the files and everything.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe your USB cable is bad. I had a problem with webOS and I was trying to get webOS doctor to work for hours. After almost giving up I switched cables and it worked immediately.


----------

